# Stirrups for bad knees



## locknload (Nov 20, 2007)

I had my knee rebuilt back in 2000 and though it's been ten years, my knee hurts severely after just a short time in the stirrups. Does anyone else have this problem and what have you done to solve it?

Thank you so much for your help.:hobbyhors


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

http://stores.rhythmbeads.com/Detail.bok?no=85

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=d5acdf68-d9a3-4483-9921-4907617c689e


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

For Western riding...I had the same problem. I got these and it helped. http://crookedstirrups.com/
It didn't go away entirely until I went with a treeless saddle.


----------



## locknload (Nov 20, 2007)

First, thanks to the both of you for referrals! That's exactly what I'm looking for. And looking closely at one of the photos, they are combining the crooked stirrups with the stirrup turner so I'm imagine this would enhance the effect. 
I'll have to save and give these a try so my rides are more enjoyable.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Western saddles...the fenders tend make your legs twist and put strain on your knees. You can buy "Stirrup straights" which will get rid of that problem. 
Can also EZ rider stirrups that are well padded in the foot area.

Ride in a longer leg position, if you don't already do so

I ride with my legs as long as I can go, keeps me from having knee issues. ;O)
Also ride in a Treeless saddle ( Treeless is not for everyone though), I use English stirrups that are designed not to have any strain on my knees. 
These ones are designed by Heather Moffett.
http://www.bettersaddles.co.uk/acatalog/Stirrups.html

But many Icelandic horse stirrups have the same no stress stirrups.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

OOOh, i WANT some of those crooked stirrups! I'm only 27 (ish? I cant remember right now....lol!) but my knees already have issues. If i ride more than a half hour my knees ache bad from being twisted. One moreso than the other. Those crooked ones look like they'd help a lot!

I'm just starting to get into breakaway roping. I'm pregnant at the moment, so i wont actually start riding hard til next spring, but do you think those stirrups would be ok for that event?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

CNCfamily said:


> I'm just starting to get into breakaway roping. I'm pregnant at the moment, so i wont actually start riding hard til next spring, but do you think those stirrups would be ok for that event?


I would think they would work for any kind of riding. I know a lot of barrel racers use them.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Minelson said:


> I would think they would work for any kind of riding. I know a lot of barrel racers use them.


I did just notice that one of the testimonials on the website is a team roper, so i think i'd be good to go!


----------



## locknload (Nov 20, 2007)

It sounds like there are several options... I just wish our local tack places carried some of them so I can see which one I like best.

I keep hearing a lot about treeless saddles and there seems to be controversy about them. The people I've talked to that own them seem to be thrilled with them, but then there are articles talking about they're not good for the horses' spines. I know there are always the naysayers, I just wonder which one is correct. 

I love getting advice from the people on HT. Any time I've ever had a question, I know I can come here and someone will be able to help me. 

Lots of hugs!:grouphug:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

locknload, in all reality, when it comes to tack, I don't think any opinion is more right than another. Opinions are based on personal preference, what you require from your tack, how it suits the horse and financial limitations.


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

I've found that my legs/knees get sore when I ride with a brace in my stirrups. When my legs are relaxed I experience no pain.

To keep my saddles stirrups turned I use a broom stick and some water. Another method, called the Wyoming twist, uses rawhide to bind the fenders in position. 


Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

locknload said:


> It sounds like there are several options... I just wish our local tack places carried some of them so I can see which one I like best.
> 
> I keep hearing a lot about treeless saddles and there seems to be controversy about them. The people I've talked to that own them seem to be thrilled with them, but then there are articles talking about they're not good for the horses' spines. I know there are always the naysayers, I just wonder which one is correct.
> 
> ...


The Stirrups... have you done an internet search for other Tack shops in your area? Sometimes there will be one that have the things you are looking to buy. ;O)

For Treeless saddles....In all honesty, depends on your horse's conformation and I think the people that don't like them have A frame horse's or tested with A framed horse's.
And used Treeless saddles that do not suit this conformation.
These are the type of horses that you really won't want to ride Bareback in the first place.

Though there is 1 treeless out there that can handle these kinds of horse's, is called the, Star Trekk.

Also depends on each horse, some horse's don't like Treeless saddles. Some people find they have balance problems.

Now Dyfra... she is super wide.. would need a 13 1/4" Gullet flair, big shoulders, super, super short back and good luck finding her spine. She is like riding a super comfy sofa. She goes best in and prefers a Treeless saddle.
Because she is so.. well ah... well padded, I can get away with using a, Saddleright pad with her Sensation.


----------



## locknload (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh my gosh, y'all are so wonderful! I knew I could count on you for suggestions and information. It all makes perfect sense and I'm so excited to start trying them as I can.
Unfortunately, when I told my surgeon I was ready to start riding, he nearly fell out of his chair and told me absolutely NOT for at least three months. So poo... guess I'll be waiting.
In the meantime, I'll be doing ground work and locating tack. 

Thank y'all so very much. Hugs, hugs, hugs...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

locknload, if you have to wait another few months, you can do some stirrup shopping.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

bergere said:


> For Treeless saddles....In all honesty, depends on your horse's conformation and I think the people that don't like them have A frame horse's or tested with A framed horse's.
> And used Treeless saddles that do not suit this conformation.
> These are the type of horses that you really won't want to ride Bareback in the first place.


Bergere, I never heard of the term "A frame horse". Can you describe what it means or direct me to a website wit info? :cowboy:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Mine was rebuilt in 1984. ACL, both MCLs, cartridge, meniscus, the whole nine yards. I find that a slick fork saddle is much more comfortable than an Association tree.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

Develop a relationship with your local tack stores and very often they are willing to special order things for you. My local co-op will let me look through their tack catalog if I'm looking for something they don't normally carry. Since it comes through their normal supplier, they don't charge me anything extra. 

And don't forget e-bay. You may find something there that is cheap enough to buy and try, and then if it doesn't work you can maybe resell it and get most of your money back.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

A frame horse--high withers, pointy back, kinda feel like they split you in 2 when you hop on bareback.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Minelson said:


> Bergere, I never heard of the term "A frame horse". Can you describe what it means or direct me to a website wit info? :cowboy:


Pretty much what Chewie said. Horse's you won't want to ride backback. Ouch...

Here is the Sensation saddle web site about horse types.

http://nickerssaddlery.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=117&Itemid=195

Dyfra...is even wider and rounder than the round horse back photos they have.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

locknload, I found I lost a lot of general discomfort when I switched from my big old stock saddle to an Aussie. They're light and easy to handle, fit darned near anything and because I didn't have so much bulk between and my horse there is far less pressure on knees and hips and I love the additional contact I have with my horse. 

Another thing to consider is that guidelines on how you should set your stirrups is only a suggestion. The old rancher has unfixable knees that are completely shot and he actually sprung for a custom built slick fork and after it went through some intense broom therapy, he insists it was the best investment he ever made. He finds it narrower which eased up the pressure on his knees but while he was trying to get his stirrups adjusted to the exact same position as his old saddle, he found that when his stirrups were a hair longer than he normally used which really eased up a lot of pressure on his knees.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

wr said:


> locknload, I found I lost a lot of general discomfort when I switched from my big old stock saddle to an Aussie. They're light and easy to handle, fit darned near anything and because I didn't have so much bulk between and my horse there is far less pressure on knees and hips and I love the additional contact I have with my horse.


I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE my Aussie saddle. It's the most comfortable saddle I've ever sat in, and the stirrups don't twist my knees like a western saddle does. The only problem I had with it when I first got it is the fact that I am apparently much shorter than your typical Aussie LOL. I had to add extra holes to take up the stirrups so I could reach them.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

Please PLEASE tell me more about aussie saddles! what kind do you have rabbit patch? what do i look for in a good one? i am seriously thinking to get one since i've just figured out my custom made western saddle dont' fit my horse! plus, my knees ache terribly after a couple hour ride, and its so unbelievably heavy that it is hard to lug around. a lighter weight saddle would also allow me to ride my smaller mare more too, as she is also wide, so a wide aussie sounds like something i should look into.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

chewie said:


> Please PLEASE tell me more about aussie saddles! what kind do you have rabbit patch? what do i look for in a good one? i am seriously thinking to get one since i've just figured out my custom made western saddle dont' fit my horse! plus, my knees ache terribly after a couple hour ride, and its so unbelievably heavy that it is hard to lug around. a lighter weight saddle would also allow me to ride my smaller mare more too, as she is also wide, so a wide aussie sounds like something i should look into.


http://www.aussiesaddle.com/saddle_fitting.html

Colin is excellent to deal with.


----------

